# White guy Wins Electon by Pretending he's Black



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Houston Republican Dave Wilson Pretends He?s Black, Wins Race






Leftists are now calling him a "far-right hatemonger" :twisted::twisted::twisted:
Using black peoples' own racism against them makes you a "terrorist" in the politically correct world.

But the election results should hold.:lol:


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Perhaps people should vote for candidates based on their beliefs, policies, and positions (hmm... kinda like the content of their character).


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Im not surprised, We got a president elected based on color..not skills..Or was it because of the free Obama phones or free gas.. hmm cant remember... :twisted:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I find that hilarious. People forget that all racists are not white guys, a guy I was in basic with was discharged because He "wasn't going to take orders from any white woman" we had a white female drill sergeant.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

That's what they get for voting on color!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Im not surprised, We got a president elected based on color..not skills..Or was it because of the free Obama phones or free gas.. hmm cant remember... :twisted:


I thought Obummer was an affirmative action president. What convinced me of this is his winning the Nobel Prize for, sorry I forgot what he got it for. Breathing, was that it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a hoot!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol, that is funny. Let the true racists have some whip cream on their pie.

Moon pies that is.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I herd about that last night and think its hallarious. I mean if your gonna cast a vote for someone shouldn't you care enough to know exactly who and what your voting for. Of course I am sure no one voted for him just because he was "black" right? After all that would be racist wouldnt it? Just goes to show you how infected even Texas is with Low Information Voters!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Titan6 said:


> Im not surprised, We got a president elected based on color..not skills..Or was it because of the free Obama phones or free gas.. hmm cant remember... :twisted:


We all should be thankful Obama's mothers maiden name and his middle name wasn't Hernandez. Can't imagine voting that combo out.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

9UC said:


> We all should be thankful Obama's mothers maiden name and his middle name wasn't Hernandez. Can't imagine voting that combo out.


We didn't vote him out anyways so it doesn't matter! ha


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

It's only fair, after all, the incumbent was pretending to be white.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That is absolutely one of THE, funniest goddamn things I have ever seen. It just goes to show how ignorant and truly uninformed we as voters can be in selecting a candidate. It appears that all they need to do is meet at least one criteria that we believe in or "need" in a candidate, and they're money. This is one dupe I can say "good for you".


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Blacks aren't racist.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hilarious. I didn't see anywhere that he stated "im black", he just implied it. Maybe they should put pictures on the ballot, like the dummies at MCD, you dont even read anymoe, just press the button.
Anyone who votes based on color, than cries about it becouse they got bambozzled, thats funny. Maybe I should become POTUS?
WAIT, A POLITICIAN LIED?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

This has got to be one of the most entertaining post I have ever seen 
Thanks Made my day


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Amazing the double standards these days. People should vote for whomever they think is the best candidate, not depending on skin color, but I guess that doesn't apply when the person running is white?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I am just baffled that this really happened! lol


----------

